# Willamette Hops Rhizomes?



## Mardoo (29/5/14)

Anyone have/going to have any Willamette rhizomes this year? I'd love to pick up a couple!


----------



## Mardoo (29/5/14)

Bump for the evening session. 

Love to get some. Willamette hops are from my people's homeland. We'uns go back to 1840 in the Willamette River Valley.


----------



## philistine (10/6/14)

Hope you dont mind Mardoo - but Im jumping in on this thread!

I'd also love to find some willamete Rhizomes!


----------



## Mardoo (21/6/14)

PLEEEEAAAASE! Myself and philistine NEED some Willamette rhizome. Anyone have ANY?!?!?!?


----------



## Judanero (21/6/14)

Email Andrew : [email protected] I got an email a little while ago and Willamette was included in the varieties he is offering this year. (No affiliation)


----------



## Mardoo (21/6/14)

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## philistine (22/6/14)

Hehe... Good hussle!


----------



## Mardoo (22/6/14)

Ah, was that you in the other end of gmail? Too bad you were out. 

Still looking!


----------



## Judanero (22/6/14)

He was out of Willamette?


----------



## Mardoo (22/6/14)

Yep. Said he has 10 others but is out of Willamette. I didn't ask which others. Can't fit many more in my yard!


----------



## Judanero (22/6/14)

Spewing.

Sorry I was a bit late to the party on this one fellas, if you don't have any luck this season make sure to keep his address for next season (even ask if you can go on the mailing list) that way you'll know as soon as they're available.

Cheers


----------



## pilgrimspiss (26/6/14)

I've got a 2nd year Willamette plant, haven't checked if it has Rhizomes yet, but a lot of my other plants do.

When i get back from work in on 9/7 i'll let you know.

Cheers Matty.


----------



## pilgrimspiss (26/6/14)

Or ring Colin at HopsWest. I got a Willamette rhizome off him a couple years back.

Colin Butler
98464337

This is him:
http://aussiehomebre...er#entry1099268


----------



## philistine (26/6/14)

cheers dude, I'll give him a go. 
I cant look at your link by the way... says I dont have permission.....


----------



## Judanero (9/5/15)

So I'm going to get a Willamette rhizome for this upcoming season, has anyone grown any around Newcastle/Sydney and if so how has it gone harvest-wise?

Looking to avoid a repeat of the Goldings experiment- which did sweet fa for three seasons. 


Cheers, -J


----------



## kahlerisms (6/6/15)

I have some - I'm in Kew just east of Melb. Plant is two years old but didn't do much this year compared to last. Happy to dig it up and cut some bits off.


----------



## menoetes (7/6/15)

There's this person on ebay if you are willing to pay the extra cost. No affiliation but maybe a cash investment now for years of 'hop-iness' in the future?


----------



## Bigbrownrosie (7/8/15)

A bit delayed, but I just got back from being away....Did you guys get your Williamettes?
I have 4 x third year Williamette crowns which I'll be digging up next week to separate - should be a few nodes available from each.

If its of any interest, I also have 4 x Chinook, 4 x Cascade, 1 x Pride of Ringwood and 1 x Tettnang crowns in huge pots to be split.
Happy to spread the love around, for a modest fee, or swap with someone for different varieties.. I think I paid $10 per node plus about $8 postage when I bought them.


----------



## Mardoo (7/8/15)

I'd be into a couple. I'll PM you.


----------

